# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  wifi απο desktop με ιντερνετ απο nanostation

## Perseus

Καλημερα σας κυριες και κυριοι,

Εχω το εξης προβλημα και θα εκτιμουσα την βοηθεια σας.

Ενας φιλος  μου δινει ιντερνετ απο το κονεξ του ,εχω τοποθετησει μια κεραια http://www.ubnt.com/nanostation συνδεσα το εθερνετ στο κομπιουτερ εβαλα τους κωδικους και ολα μια χαρα ,ελα ομως που η συζυγος γκρινιαζει οτι θελει να συνδεετε στο κινητο .
Πως μπορω λοιπον να δσω wifi? συνδεοντας ενα παλιο Τομσον του ΟΤΕ (κεραια Νανο στο Τομσον,απο το Τομσον ασυρματα με το ντεσκτοπ με ενα usb tp link)δεν γινεται δουλεια(δεν εχω ιντερνετ) ,μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε απο ενα ντεσκτοπ με ενσυρματη δανεικη συνδεση να δωσω wifi στο σπιτι?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## riddle3

Όταν λες "έβαλες τους κωδικούς", εννοείς τον wifi password του router του φίλου σου σωστά ;

Δύο τρόποι  :

1. Το νάνο στο thomson, αλλά να κλείσεις τον dhcp server στο thomson αφήνοντας τον dhcp server στο router του φίλου σου να κανονίζει τις ip. Ίσως χρειαστεί επίσης να βάλεις το thomson σε bridge mode.
Από εκεί και μετά οι lan ports και το wifi του thomson πρέπει να σου δίνουν το δανεικό internet κανονικά.

2. Αν έχεις μια wifi card/wifi usb dongle στο desktop, μπορείς να αφήσεις το ίδιο setup (δηλ το nano στο desktop), και να χρησιμοποιείς τα windows για να σηκώνεις κατά το δοκούν ένα adhoc wifi network.
Control Panel -> Network and Sharing Center -> Setup a new connection or network -> Setup a new network.

----------


## kostas_thess

> Όταν λες "έβαλες τους κωδικούς", εννοείς τον wifi password του router του φίλου σου σωστά ;
> 
> Δύο τρόποι  :
> 
> 1. Το νάνο στο thomson, αλλά να κλείσεις τον dhcp server στο thomson αφήνοντας τον dhcp server στο router του φίλου σου να κανονίζει τις ip. Ίσως χρειαστεί επίσης να βάλεις το thomson σε bridge mode.
> Από εκεί και μετά οι lan ports και το wifi του thomson πρέπει να σου δίνουν το δανεικό internet κανονικά.
> 
> 2. Αν έχεις μια wifi card/wifi usb dongle στο desktop, μπορείς να αφήσεις το ίδιο setup (δηλ το nano στο desktop), και να χρησιμοποιείς τα windows για να σηκώνεις κατά το δοκούν ένα adhoc wifi network.
> Control Panel -> Network and Sharing Center -> Setup a new connection or network -> Setup a new network.


Ειναι και αυτό μια λύση αλλά η πιο σωστή είναι να γυρίσεις το nanostation σε Router Mode ( Είναι στην καρτέλα Network )

Και να ενεργοποιήσεις εκει τον dhcp server ωστε να εχεις δικες σου ips στο δίκτυο και να μην μπλεκόσαστε με του φιλου σου .

Και μετά βαλε στο ιδιο δίκτυο ( με το nanostation ) και το thomson του πΟΤΕ και απενεργοποιήστε το dhcp που ειπε ο φιλος παραπάνω . Bridge mode δεν χρειαζετε να το κανείς εκείνο είναι για το adsl κομμάτι του ρουτερ .

Αν θες παραπανω βοηθεια πες μου να σου πω τι να κανεις ακριβως .

----------


## Perseus

ναι τους κωδικους wifi


1.οταν θα βαλω το Τομσον σε μπριτζ μοντ(πως το κανουμε???) δεν θα το αναγνωριζει το pc σαν ΟΤΕ Ψ ?

δηλαδη η κεραια που συνδεετα με τον φιλο μου βλεπει το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ Χ εγω οταν συνδεομαι μρ το Τομσον που εχω το βλεπω σαν ΟΤΕ Ψ ,με το bridge θα λυθει αυτο?

δεν ξερω αν σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις.


ευχαριστω Κωστα ,θα τα εφαρμοσω και θα σας ενημερωσω ...

πενια τεχνας κατεργαζεται.

----------


## kostas_thess

> ναι τους κωδικους wifi
> 
> 
> 1.οταν θα βαλω το Τομσον σε μπριτζ μοντ(πως το κανουμε???) δεν θα το αναγνωριζει το pc σαν ΟΤΕ Ψ ?
> 
> δηλαδη η κεραια που συνδεετα με τον φιλο μου βλεπει το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ Χ εγω οταν συνδεομαι μρ το Τομσον που εχω το βλεπω σαν ΟΤΕ Ψ ,με το bridge θα λυθει αυτο?
> 
> δεν ξερω αν σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις.
> 
> ...


Αν δεν το καταφερεις πες μου να σου πω ακριβως πως να το κανεις  :Smile:

----------

